# COMPETITION!  Design EN World banners!



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, there's no actual prize (but I'll hand out XP like candy and link to this from the news page), but I figured it might be fun.

I'd like some  ad banners for EN World.  One is a header baner (as sene at the top of this page, 728x90), and one is a column banner (as seen to the right of this page, 160x600).  They can be animated or static (jpeg/gif or animated gif).

I don't mind what they say, but I'd like them to be proud, boastful, flashy, highlight EN World's strengths and features, and be generally very cool. 

Anyway... have fun!  And thanks in advance to anyone who gives it a try!  Please just attach your creations here in this thread.  Feel free to ask any questions if you you need to know anything, although I figure it'd be more fun if you just went at it with a free hand and see what you come up with without any input from me - I reckon we'll get some more fun, varied results that way!


----------



## justanobody (Sep 24, 2008)

Other than the dimensions is there any filesize requirements.

Will these banners be used only on ENWorld or other sites?

Should they be made for both the default black and the white styles?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2008)

In order: 

1) No.

2) Likely, but I haven't really decided yet.  Thougjht I'd wait to see what I got first.

3) You can do if you like; I imagine most will look OK in both styles.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone?  Beuller?


----------



## Saba Taru (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll take a crack at it, but I can't get to it until tomorrow.  Is that too late?


[EDIT] Not going to happen from me for a few days at least, and I apologize for that.  I damaged my mousing hand in Kung Fu.  I had a blast doing it, too...


----------



## wiggster (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I'm not entirely sure I'm happy with it... in fact, I'm sure I'm not, but it's at least something to get other people started.






The hardest part was figuring out what font to use in the logo.  Fortunately, I seem to have the exact same font on my PC.


----------



## wiggster (Sep 26, 2008)

Whoops, forgot the vertical banner.






And that art is from the Player's Handbook, DMG, and/or the Forgotten Realms campaign guide, so it may or may not be acceptable to use on a fan site.  In case my post count doesn't give it away, I'm a bit new here.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay - thanks, Wiggster!  They are both very cool!


----------



## weem (Sep 30, 2008)

Just getting back after being gone a while - is there a deadline?

---edit---

- Is there room to play with the logo a bit?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2008)

No, no deadline.  And feel free to be as creative with the logo or anything as you like!


----------



## weem (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, here's what I just did - it's simple, and not as flashy as you may have wanted, but I like simple - all ads are bold, flashy, etc so you can get lost in em. Anyway, this is just one set - I may try some more.

Also, you will see a new logo I did. If you like that (even independent of the ads) I do have it in a high res format as well...


So, as far as the ads, I did one (of each size) that simply says "The Largest D&D Community Online"...











Then I did a series that have various phrases like, "Roll Initiative...", "Roll Perception...", "Let's Go..." etc...











And here is a close up clip of the logo so you get an idea of the actual size...








I have a front page re-design in the works for the fun of it (not that you asked for it) as well, but we'll see if I ever get around to finishing it.


----------



## garyh (Oct 1, 2008)

Wiggster and Weem, that's some great work.  And I really, _really _like the logo you designed, Weem.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2008)

They're gorgeous, weem!  Thank you!


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 2, 2008)

Russ, do you think you have any good art we could mine from E.N. Pub products, stuff that you'd be within your rights to use? I don't want people getting persnickety at you for using art you don't own.


----------



## weem (Oct 2, 2008)

> Russ, do you think you have any good art we could mine from E.N. Pub products, stuff that you'd be within your rights to use? I don't want people getting persnickety at you for using art you don't own.




That would be cool - easily replaced in the ones I did, and nice to play it safe - though I can not imagine a circumstance where it would be an issue if used only in banner ads (at least not in this industry) but what do I know...


...don't answer that.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2008)

RangerWickett said:


> Russ, do you think you have any good art we could mine from E.N. Pub products, stuff that you'd be within your rights to use? I don't want people getting persnickety at you for using art you don't own.




Lots, I should think!

I wanted to do some WotBS banners too - we have lots of pretty colour cover images we can use for that!


----------

